# 2005 M3 Club Sport package press release



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Kaz said:


> But the pic that the dealers got with the original announcement showed *a cropped pic of the CSL.*


Yes, because _it is a CSL_ , not necessarily the US Club Sport. If you notice, the A/C shown in the photo is manual, not the automatic climate control offered here in the states.

When I saw the announcement for the first time I thought that it was something that they came up with preliminarily to get our attention, not that the pictures were going to be 100% correct. The fact remains that the CSL wheels are not forged (they are cast), thus by definition this US M3 Club Sport will not have the CSL wheels.

Or put in another way, which part of the announcement we should believe, the one with the photo of the CSL wheels or the one saying that the wheels are forged? Because both parts are mutually exclusive...


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

16hr Day said:


> alcantara steering wheel? I will take my leather wheel thank you. The alcantara is what kept me away from a ZHP. feels nice and fuzzy now, but I see it wearing thin in the areas where you hold the wheel most. Plus, too grippy. Hard to let the wheel slide through your hands when rounding corners. yech. : puke:


I don't care about the missing radio controls and cruise controls--- but I would like to keep the leather steering wheel. Oh well, you can't have everything.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Technic said:


> The fact remains that the CSL wheels are not forged (they are cast), thus by definition this US M3 Club Sport will not have the CSL wheels.
> 
> Or put in another way, which part of the announcement we could believe, the one with the photo of the CSL wheels or the one saying that the wheels are forged? Because both parts are mutually exclusive...


Maybe with the increased volumes projected with the ZCS pkg, they will now forge the CSL wheel?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Technic said:


> Yes, because _it is a CSL_ , not necessarily the US Club Sport. If you notice, the A/C shown in the photo is manual, not the automatic climate control offered here in the states.


That's not even A/C - just a heater, controlled with Bowden cables - just like the old days 

No radio in that shot, either...


----------



## vegasm3 (Jun 25, 2004)

Hmmm… It all sounds OK with the new package, but I really think something should have been done with engine horsepower. With more and more cars coming out with more horsepower, the M3, power wise is no longer in a league of it’s own. Dinan upgrades are fine but $5000 for 25 hp??? :thumbdwn: And the Dinan parts are not cover undr the 100k mile extended warranty


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

vegasm3 said:


> Hmmm&#8230; It all sounds OK with the new package, but I really think something should have been done with engine horsepower. With more and more cars coming out with more horsepower, the M3, power wise is no longer in a league of it's own. Dinan upgrades are fine but $5000 for 25 hp??? :thumbdwn: And the Dinan parts are not cover undr the 100k mile extended warranty


How much more reliable power do you think they can squeeze out of 3.2L without a _major_ change (such as Valvetronic)? 333 is pretty impressive as it is for a NA motor IMHO. :dunno:

--SONET


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

SONET said:


> How much more reliable power do you think they can squeeze out of 3.2L without a _major_ change (such as Valvetronic)? 333 is pretty impressive as it is for a NA motor IMHO. :dunno:
> 
> --SONET


if they can match honda then it would be 384hp ((240hp/2.0L)*3.2L). but that would be if they use valvetronic :dunno: since honda is using iVtec (variable valve lift and timing). double Vanos is only variable valve timing. valvetronic adds variable valve lift? :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

HW said:


> if they can match honda then it would be 384hp ((240hp/2.0L)*3.2L). but that would be if they use valvetronic :dunno: since honda is using iVtec (variable valve lift and timing). double Vanos is only variable valve timing. valvetronic adds variable valve lift? :dunno:


I don't think Honda could get that kind of specific output out of 3.2l and keep the level of reliability they'd be happy with. The NSX's 3.2 puts out 290, IIRC.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

I dont like the force feeding of SMG  

The new wheels and brakes are great !! But Geez, the more BMW pushes SMG, the more I am glad I have a 6-speed floor clutch. SMG is awsome and I respect the technology, I just hate to see the traditional 6-speed go - This could leave me looking at a Porsche 911 some day. I am just not a finger shifter.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Kaz said:


> I don't think Honda could get that kind of specific output out of 3.2l and keep the level of reliability they'd be happy with. The NSX's 3.2 puts out 290, IIRC.


290 has been the "gentlemen's agreement" ceiling on HP in japan for the last while. they say that has been relaxed recently.

http://drive.fairfax.com.au/content-new/news/general/2002/11/25/FFX8BD29X8D.html


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

flashinthepan said:


> I dont like the force feeding of SMG
> 
> The new wheels and brakes are great !! But Geez, the more BMW pushes SMG, the more I am glad I have a 6-speed floor clutch. SMG is awsome and I respect the technology, I just hate to see the traditional 6-speed go - This could leave me looking at a Porsche 911 some day. I am just not a finger shifter.


i agree w/ others here, smg appears to be still an option w/ the clubsport


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I wonder if the M3 that I will win via the CCA Raffle will have this option.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

SergioK said:


> I wonder if the M3 that *I will win via the CCA Raffle* will have this option.


That is, if I didn't win it first...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> I wonder if the M3 that I will win via the CCA Raffle will have this option.


yeah right--you're on the West Coast! :rofl:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

atyclb said:


> yeah right--you're on the West Coast! :rofl:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

atyclb said:


> yeah right--you're on the West Coast! :rofl:


 :tsk: :eeps:


----------



## vegasm3 (Jun 25, 2004)

SONET said:


> How much more reliable power do you think they can squeeze out of 3.2L without a _major_ change (such as Valvetronic)? 333 is pretty impressive as it is for a NA motor IMHO. :dunno:
> 
> --SONET


Impressive???? :rofl: A Dodge Neon SRT, a $22K car does better than the M3 in acceleration. I know it is NA but look at the new 911, at Porche all they gave it is an extra 20 to 30 hp in 2002 and the car is back where it should be. I think BMW could do the same to the S54.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

vegasm3 said:


> Impressive???? :rofl: A Dodge Neon SRT, a $22K car does better than the M3 in acceleration. I know it is NA but look at the new 911, at Porche all they gave it is an extra 20 to 30 hp in 2002 and the car is back where it should be. I think BMW could do the same to the S54.


Stop the presses, I'm selling the BMW and getting a Neon! Oh wait, I forgot, I didn't buy my BMW to drive in a straight line (nor counter clockwise in 'ovals').

Sorry for the sarcasm, but really, did you have to play the $22k Dodge Neon SRT card? :dunno:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Kaz said:


> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


 :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

:angel:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

> but really, did you have to play the $22k Dodge Neon SRT card?


 :rofl: 

If you are a kid with a "bowl" cut & out skateboarding...the Neon may just work. 

(nothing against Neons or youth) but it is a different buyer imo.


----------

